# A tiny one



## Oldmechthings (Jan 20, 2008)

Today I am pushing the lower limits showing you my smallest engine. It only has a 1/16" bore and stroke, with a 1/4" diameter flywheel. And it really runs------Fast! About 15000 rpm. At that speed it is pretty boring, because you cannot see anything that is moving. It sounds like a mosquito in a power dive.







I did not build this one. It was built by a friend, Tom Morgan of Shelley Idaho. Tom is a nice young man , and I had an extra copy of the Steam And Stirling book so I gave it to him. In return he built the engine from one of the plans in the book and gave it to me. In fact he built parts for four engines, hoping that he could get at least one of them to run. All four ended up to be running engines, so I was not the only one to receive a tiny engine.
I have mine fastened to the inside of a bottle lid. Whenever it is not in use, which is most of the time, there is a clear bottle screwed over it for protection.


----------



## Oldmechthings (Jan 20, 2008)

I forgot to mention that the tiny engine uses a thimble for a boiler.
  Sorry about that.
    Birk


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 20, 2008)

Neat little engine Birk. That would be a challenge for me I think?

Wes


----------



## rake60 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow!

THAT'S working small!!!

Rick


----------



## Mcgyver (Jan 20, 2008)

nice job, and nice of your friend to say thank you that way.

Wes, I don't think it'll be beyond you - I just want to see th 1/8" dia curved spoke cast flywheel you come up with


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 20, 2008)

Birk... That is really great. I saw a very small steamer like that at the Cabin fever Expo that was being used as a tie clip!

Eric


----------

